# Furries in Illinois



## Syrus_Draco (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey there. Though I live in CA I do have a good fur friend in Illinois that is looking to get to meet a few good furs and faces around the area. Can anyone point me to a few good IL fur groups and such? Would be much appreciated thanks.

[And sorry if this is in the wrong section.]


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 27, 2007)

Afraid I can't help you with groups, but I'm in Illinois. Between college and home I'm slightly south and central respectively.

I'm going to bet right now you friend is from Chicago or that area


----------



## nobuyuki (Feb 27, 2007)

I wonder why said friend doesn't just.... you know..... introduce themselves?  Cause we don't want a dubious mystery now do we 8)

*doesn't know anyone except arrow and nrr who live in illinois but there's probably a gazillion if we have a con here*


----------



## Syrus_Draco (Feb 27, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> I wonder why said friend doesn't just.... you know..... introduce themselves?  Cause we don't want a dubious mystery now do we 8)
> 
> *doesn't know anyone except arrow and nrr who live in illinois but there's probably a gazillion if we have a con here*



Well he is a bit of a shy fox and all. I told him I would help him find a few furs in his neck of the woods to help get the ball rolling and all. He's a real nice guy, just needs a little push and what not ;p


----------



## Selunca (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not in illinoise, I'm in Iowa, Cedar Rapids. Four hours away from the Illinoise border.


----------



## KoreyFox (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, I live in Illinois. I'm a Navy fox, so I live on base and shit. You guys can AIM me at Kormeister17 on AIM if ya want, I'm pretty active in the furry community here so we might have met. Oh yea, you guys should look up Lake Area Furry Friends, or LAFF if you want to meet furs around here. We have events and stuff where you can meet other furs IRL. http://laff.tixen.net/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## phoxxz (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm in Illinois :] north of chicago. in the burbs


----------



## Kyoujin (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, I was going to mention LAFF but someone beat me too it. I haven't been to a LAFF bowling meet for awhile, but if they're still going on.. I recommend it.  Lyenuv and I live in Indiana, right near the border of IL.. kinda near Champaign. But definatately tell your friend to check out LAFF.


----------



## Arsonos (May 21, 2007)

********


----------



## meerkatmandude (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi, from Chicago, IL far South Suburbs of Cook County. I'm new here just passing by to say hi.


----------



## Furlover95 (Aug 8, 2019)

meerkatmandude said:


> Hi, from Chicago, IL far South Suburbs of Cook County. I'm new here just passing by to say hi.


Same, Oak Forest here


----------



## Foxy Emy (Aug 14, 2019)

phoxxz said:


> I'm in Illinois :] north of chicago. in the burbs



Northwest 'burbs for me! But I work in the city. Living the commuter dream.

I hate how long the train ride takes, but it beats driving in traffic any day.


----------



## Leadhoof (Aug 14, 2019)

Another NW suburb dweller here.


----------



## R-Grenn (Aug 28, 2019)

Southeast suburbs here.... barely. Seriously, I can walk out the back yard and be in Indiana


----------



## Radiance (Aug 28, 2019)

Brand new to the community, working on my first suit now.  Live south of Chicago.  Hoping to have my suit done in a couple months.  Where about is your friend?


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Sep 16, 2019)

phoxxz said:


> I'm in Illinois :] north of chicago. in the burbs


I live in a suburb 30 minutes west of Chicago


----------



## driftingdragon (Sep 26, 2019)

From the city! Pretty close-ish to MFF So I'll be there!


----------



## unicorn_jr (Sep 26, 2019)

i'm from Edgewater!! also, Lake Area Furry Friends is doing a Halloween event at the Lincoln Park Zoo on the 19th! it looks like it'll be pretty fun and a lot of people are showing up so your friend wont be alone!


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 22, 2019)

Algonquin IL here, MFF will be my first con as long as I can still buy a ticket in November (starting a new Job on the 5th so will get paid later that week)!


----------



## Keefur (Oct 23, 2019)

Illinois?  I've heard of that place.  What part of Tennessee is that in?


----------



## Loganw314 (Oct 24, 2019)

i live in stl MO, about 10 min from IL


----------

